# shame!



## gavroche (9 May 2012)

I got overtaken going up a hill by a MTB this afternoon...........but to be fair, I got him back on the flat and rode away. I know it sounds childish but I did not like it as I regard road bikes as being faster than mtb's due to their better design for road riding, which proved itself on the flat as I could sustain a higher speed then and better gearing for faster speed. After all, road bikes are the sportcars of cycling are they not?


----------



## Gary E (9 May 2012)

yeah but sports cars are faster uphill too


----------



## gavroche (9 May 2012)

Not when driven by an old man.


----------



## funk my fixie (10 May 2012)

To be controversial no, in my opinion if you took a person (yourself) and put that person on a fixed wheel in the same ratio gearing you would strip the racing bike of its glory. A racing bike is faster due to less resistance on the road, different gearing (from MTBs), more lightweight etc etc. Well continue that theory through to its logical conclusion. A fixie has no derailleurs or extra crank/gear weight, cabbles, gear shifters etc etc. So track bikes/fixies are the fastest racehorses pound for pound. If anyone reads this and says something to the degree of, "yes but you can't go uphill as fast (if at all sometimes ) on a fixie", Well a racer cannot do it as well (for the same person riding) over certain terrains, gradients, etc etc as a MTB, that is what they were designed for. Many of you will probably not have heard of Dave Wiens (faster on a mountain bike than Lance Armstrong). You probably don't know many of the names of people in teams in the Tour de France this year BUT everyone on two wheels knows who Chris Hoy is, right? (The flying Scotsman.)

Have a great day all


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2012)

did you know cars with 5 doors are slower than cars with 3 doors


----------



## colly (12 May 2012)

I overtook a bloke on a MTB last weekend. Going at my own pace, and he at his pace. I had him in front of me for maybe a half mile. No drama, said 'Morning' as I went past. 300 yds further on I hear this weird sound. A bit like tinnitus. Another 50 yds and the road begins to kick up. Still at my own pace I find I have to get up and stand on the pedals when the sound gets louder and I realise what it is. It's the sound of big tyres.

Mr MTB is pissed that I overtook him and he comes round me grunting like a pig. No eye contact, no chat, just a grim determination to 'get me' no matter what. With all those gears he made it to the top of the hill long before me of course and still at my own pace I found myself catching him up again.

So what do I do? Go round him again, give him either a cold stare or a cocky grin? Pull alongside and ask if he wants a push? Ride up and pass the time of day?




None of the above. I stayed 25yds behind him for the next couple of miles until I turned off.


----------

